# The little things that make your heart melt



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

What are the little things about a man/woman that make your heart melt? It can be a little quirk. A hobby/interest. Body language or a facial expression. Something he/she does to you. An article of clothing. Something about his/her body. It can be something you find downright cute or irresistibly sexy. Unfortunately, we have to keep it PG13 to prevent the thread from being locked. But most things that make me fall a little aren't even sexual in nature.


Being hugged around the waist from behind with his chin/cheek resting on my shoulder
Laughter or at least a bright, genuine smile
A great singing voice while playing the guitar/piano
 A horrible singing voice when he mistakenly thinks nobody's listening
That sleepy/disoriented look after just waking up (bonus points for bed-head)
Playing with a dog/kid with child-like enthusiasm 
Resting his head against me (shoulder/lap/chest/back)
 Fedoras


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

French Accent.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

What is the feeling of heart melting? Is it just another term for the feeling of love?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Not really sure what makes my heart melt


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Was a few things with my ex (long distance).

If I had work early and she was at her house she would naturally wake up early just to send me a text saying how much she loves me and hopes I have a good day at work.

When she came here and it was the 1st of our nights together she would cuddle close in bed and say shes missed me so much.

Usually its little gestures like that which do it for me. Like that ex could of had a lie in on days she txt me, but she woke up, just to wish me a good day at work and then went back to sleep


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

20l9 said:


> French Accent.


i was gonna say british accent lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

- enjoys cars
- crooked smile
- shaggy
- random sweet texts
- likes cats
- enjoys concerts


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> What is the feeling of heart melting? Is it just another term for the feeling of love?


Yep, pretty much. Whatever makes you smile to yourself and think 'I love that about her.' I'm just trying to make a feel good thread in a section that's generally downtrodden. (And secretly trying to get some inside information from men about what they like.)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Well, my 'experience' is mostly limited to chicks on the train and out in public and so on, but I love it when I'm sitting next to one and she gets cold and puts on another layer and curls up on the seat. I'm secretly hoping she will use my body for warmth, but of course that never happens. I love seeing her curl up though.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I like it when someone calls you for no other reason than to just see how you're doing.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't have much intimacy under my belt, but there was one thing a girl did I liked, she would examine my hands(they are really rough) like she was exploring or something it was one of the most "erotic" moments I ever had. That woman knew how to ignite my fire, I guess that melting enough.lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Fire from Vulcan himself.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

a beautiful smile.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was dating my ex, I loved holding hands...as cheesy as that sounds. He would always stroke my knuckles with his thumb.

Oh, and when we'd watch stupid movies together and I couldn't pay any attention to the plot because our knees were touching.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Laughing with a girl I like gives me good "butterflies" in my stomach.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Men that can whistle at all. I also kinda have a thing for many of the things men do, that they think are creeping women out.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

-laugh
-shoulders
-sniffling in my ear
-how he blocks the tv/computer with his face when he wants me to pay attention to him.
-he does this face sometimes, it's like all innocent and..bambi-ish...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Yep, pretty much. Whatever makes you smile to yourself and think 'I love that about her.' I'm just trying to make a feel good thread in a section that's generally downtrodden. (And secretly trying to get some inside information from men about what they like.)


There was a love (maybe the only proper one) who died. There were several events. No one comes close, though they can still generate feelings of love.

I've doubts the information in a list would generalise to others.

For the sake of positivity a list might be beneficial in staving off a current episode (brought on from the exhaustion of somewhat increasing my physical activity level after the extended heat wave left me sedentary), though it feels embarrassing and deconstructing it feels strange.

- Being confident, warm and blunt while at the same time having genuine modesty 
- Expression of gratitude towards me (part of the modesty)
- Characteristic body language and communication
- Checking to see the animals weren't hurt
- Strangest of all: holding an infant

Hmm I don't think this helped.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Random hugs.
A smile.
Enthusiasm on seeing and/or talking to me.
Resting her head against me.
Glasses stu, I just like glasses, I always wanted to wear glasses, but my eyes are perfect).


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I saw my gf with an infant today lol. Now if only things were going better that might've come close.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You have a good list, Secretly. I would add the way she genuinely smiles at you.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

* Him effortlessly integrating partial functions.

And lines like these:


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Well just the perfect hug, 

Or even a smile at the right moment. 

Singing, if its good its dreamy, and if its bad well its just darn cute that they're trying.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

This is a cornball topic, but let me think...

There was one time I got off work and she had dressed like a maid, cooked my favorite meal (steak) and brought it to me in bed with a beer, rubbed my feet with lotion, backrub, and let me hit. It was like a freaky maid thing, but I thought it was really cool and it surprised me.

One time I was at work doing a double, her car had broke down and she took the battery out, tested it and put a new one in without me. That was sexy


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> There was a love (maybe the only proper one) who died. There were several events. No one comes close, though they can still generate feelings of love.
> 
> I've doubts the information in a list would generalise to others.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear that you've had to deal with that kind of loss. Don't worry about generalizing to others. The point isn't to make a list of things everybody likes. It's to make a list of the little things that you personally like. You made a perfectly acceptable and very sweet list. I'm disappointed that it did nothing to lift your spirits though. Reading over other people's responses is making me feel all fuzzy inside. So cute. I tried skimming through the "Instant Turn Off" thread but it was too negative for me to enjoy.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

- the little lines under her eyes when she wakes up
- her general nature and genuine care for things
- legs in a skirt : p
- her random humor and understanding my random humor
- hugs
- shutting doors loudly. Was confusing at first but now it's a funny cute quirk

More that are slipping my mind that I'll say 'oo I should've included that' when i see her


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that you've had to deal with that kind of loss. Don't worry about generalizing to others. The point isn't to make a list of things everybody likes. It's to make a list of the little things that you personally like. You made a perfectly acceptable and very sweet list. I'm disappointed that it did nothing to lift your spirits though.


One thing it got me doing was considering my present relationship and it reminded me of a couple of good things.

The main one, where the resulting feeling was striking in how it matched this thread title, was the first time I heard her say she loved me. It was the tone of voice - kind of subdued and pure. Very genuine. It might've just been her feeling self conscious but the effect had me turn to jelly - like a melt. I had to have her. I get what the term means now.



Secretly Pretentious said:


> I tried skimming through the "Instant Turn Off" thread but it was too negative for me to enjoy.


That thread's awful. It makes it clear to me why I instinctively put being human's a turn off, hehe.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Big brown eyes that you can just fall into
Biting the corner of her lip while looking at you
Dangling high heels


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Super-duper considerate comments like, "You look good in both." or ..(I can't think of anything else), tender honest comments about themselves like they are letting you into their world for a brief second. Also when they address me by my name. Or repeat my name a few times in a row, as if sighing.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

sanria22 said:


> tender honest comments about themselves like they are letting you into their world for a brief second. Also when they address me by my name. Or repeat my name a few times in a row, as if sighing.


I totally agree! I love my name being said.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Yep, pretty much. Whatever makes you smile to yourself and think 'I love that about her.' I'm just trying to make a feel good thread in a section that's generally downtrodden. (And secretly trying to get some inside information from men about what they like.)


Knowing that a female is trying to get more secret information about men is kinda cute. really!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> I was going to say Irish accent. :clap


Yes.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

When a woman actually looks in my eyes, smiles and doesn't treat me like I'm invisible, which is rare.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Holding hands in public
Being hugged and lifted up into the air
Writing me a note while I'm gone, knowing I'll find it when I come home
Singing, whether or not with the right words
Playing the guitar
A text saying "good morning beautiful"
A big happy smile
Cooking breakfast while Im in the shower
Spinning me while dancing
Hitting the snooze alarm again and again to get more cuddle time
Looking me in the eyes during sex
Remembering my favorite order at a restaurant 
Giving funny nicknames to me, my friends, and my family
Scratching my back
Lending me a sweater if I'm cold, even if it's the one he's wearing
Coming for a run with me
Playful teasing or poking fun at people
Makes up words
Talks to animals (not excessively)
Has a soft spot for desserts
Brushing our teeth at the same time looking in the mirror together
Nose kisses
Calls me by my name
Tickle fights

Hmmmm that's all for now!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

When a girl gives me a nice, gentle but firm hug. I don't know why but I think my manliness forgets that hugging existed sometimes and being handed that reminder makes my man heart melt.


If a girl genuinely exhibits a lot of concern for my health! Showing her motherly love for me in that way makes my man heart melt. Considering how dangerous my manly life is..it's nice to see a girl be worried and anxious about my safety. I do extra dangerous stuff like going really high on the swing sets in the park. If she gets worried about me flipping over the pole?! Oooh girlllll


Putting a lot of thought into my birthday or valentines day. I don't really like the celebration of the holidays BUT seeing her trying to make me feel special gives me a really nice feeling. It's always the thought that counts for me. 


Noticing that my girl values having my clothes even if she doesn't wear them. Especially if she mentions how much she loves my smell. If she likes anything that somehow has a hint of my smell on it, I will manly melt.

A selfless act like spending money on me for little stuff like a video game or basketball shorts or underwear (when I mention needing some or if the underwear has a special theme)  


If she pretends to like something just because I like it. Or she likes something a lot more just because I like it. Like Kobe or Lupe Fiasco.


Hmmm I'm trying to think of more....


Oh...if she has a picture of me in prominent places like on her desktop (as the wallpaper) or as the wallpaper on her phone


if she's good at drawing...drawing a picture of me is pretty serious too lol. You have to sit down for hours and that is very flattering....but if she sucks at drawing it's still as flattering..as long as she put time into it


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A good sense of humour and a guy that smells nice, mmmm.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Give me a cute laugh any day of the week.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Laughing, smiling, then looking downward shyly...


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> i was gonna say british accent lol


Which one?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Droidsteel said:


> Which one?


They all sound the same to us, lol.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

_More to add: (again not in a relationship so hope these aren't too creepy since they're not about a boyfriend but just friend-friends&#8230; but sometimes they do the darndest things that make my heart melt!)_
- _When he falls asleep on the couch/comfy chair during a movie and you look over, it's just so darn cute. _
- _The moment where I finally become visible&#8230; when I've tried to smile or wave and he doesn't see me but then he does and goes out of his way to grab my attention. _
- _When he dances even though he hates dancing but stays on the dance floor because it makes you happy. _
- _When he makes funny eyes at you just to make you smile _
- _When he's super dedicated to a volunteer activity, esp one that helps out children&#8230; <3 <3 <3 _
- _When he insists on helping you even though You've protested&#8230; sometimes just knowing people want to look after you is nice. {I know this in the extreme can be annoying but sometimes, its just really freaking sweet!}_
- _When he's really nice to everyone no matter how they look or what they do or who they are. Genuinely a NICE guy. <3_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

The giggles, the whispers, and the little, soft, barely audible sound that ballet shoes make as they're running up to the stage at a dance recital..

I will miss that sound forever...


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I wish this thread didn't die so quickly. We're all so busy talking about what sucks about the opposite sex. Can't we talk about what's awesome about the opposite sex?

Necro please?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

-Girls that have similar interests (games, movies, music, etc). So rare.
-When something embarrassing happens to a chick, like she drops her papers or walks into a wall. Super endearing.
-Quiet/shy girls that smile, laugh, or seem otherwise friendly.
-Girls that love math. Oh my....
-When a girl has hiccups.
-When a girl has a goofy laugh.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Men that smell good
Long haird men
A friend of mine (who is huge) often stands behind, puts one arm around my shoulder and kisses me on the parting of my hair. I love that!
When we're at a noisy place and he has to come real close to talk to me and his nose or lips touch my ear
Oh, did I mention men that smell good?


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

When a man peers over his glasses at me. 
Preferably with an amused or fascinated look in his eyes. 

*squee*

When a girl holds my hand when we walk... *sigh*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't do this because it will make me miss my ex. Bye.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Mannerisms, shyness, day dreaming


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

When we're so alike that we don't need words.

And when I hold the key to her heart.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't got much experience but a simple smile from a attractive stranger is bout as far as it gets, it's so sweet to be noticed. I'm trying to think of what my ex did to make me feel this "melting heart" things guess the whole thing was ****. Why I hate kissing, can't feel anything, just touching faces and being a coupe of ****ed up looking retards.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

goofy things. you know, you can be weird as hell and they just laugh in a good way.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

This is depressing me now.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

A human cook out.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

-Genuine Laughter
-Emotional Warmth
-Cuddles
-Them looking at you and smiling whilst holding hands
-Fitting perfectly in each others arms


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Any kind of artistic creativity or musical talent gets me. Plus interesting taste is music.

I like how girls can be so genuinely supportive and want their guys to succeed.

I like when girls wear beanies with long hair, not really sure why.

I like that pure sexual tension that doesn't have to be bluntly stated.

I also think girls can be cute when they're smoking weed and they act dumb, if it's not in an obnoxious way.

Blushing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> A human cook out.


You can always count on PETA to fulfill your extremist fantasies.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> You can always count on PETA to fulfill your extremist fantasies.


So if it doesn't scream it's not murder? *burns down an entire forest*


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it weird/bad that I can't think of anything to put here?? I don't mean that as a comment against the opposite sex, I just think my complete lack of experience has made it so that I don't know how to answer this :-/


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

To have my hair gently combed, kissed, and let my head rest on someone's loving bosom.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Showing kindness
Being awkward
Talking to themselves (speaking their inner-dialogue)


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

This is not really a heart melting thing, but for some reason I really like it when a girl asks me to lift/carry something, or get something down from a shelf for her. Especially if she asks in a slightly embarrassed voice.

No, I don't understand it either :|


----------



## keenehneh (Apr 23, 2013)

Scrunched up noses
Pouting
Home made cake on my birthday
Getting a squeeze while holding hands because she already knows when something will make me uncomfortable. Like saying its ok im here, without anyone else knowing.
The strange tickleish spots that took forever to find but always work
How screaming when she's sleepy makes her scream back involuntarily before it registers that nothing is wrong and she gets mad at me.
When people ask what's so funny, and i realise they are asking because i had a big stupid grin thinking about her or something she did.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

A quick, unexpected and spontaneous embrace. That moment when she rushes in to cling to you and you it just feels like she opens up emotionally, expressing how she truly feels. It's like she just melts in your arms and all stress floats away.

I suppose it's nice and reassuring because it feels like she cares so much and she's worried or something and it's like if she hugs you everything automatically better. I just really love hugs.


----------



## Roxas (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazing smile
Opinionated 
Intelligent
Funny
Glasses
Original


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess when she gets nekked?


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

- When you walk into the room, their eyes light up and they smile
- Noticing little things like new shirt, new shoes, new nail polish, etc.
- Remembering small details or seemingly irrelevant things you've said in the past
- Acting all cute and sweet hehe


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

- shy women, eg. when she looks down and smiles then looks up
- when women with long hair would flip one side over to the other
- women in sundresses reading under a tree
- women who are good with children
- when she smells nice
- women who are nurturing and seem like she would make a great mother


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

.: the way he laughs quietly to/at himself
.: the low, mumbly, unintelligible voice in which he talks
.: the way he looks straight into your eyes without smiling or looking away
.: the way he walks, with a hint of a swagger in his step
.: a little bit of stubble; those little hairs on his forearms
.: his scent


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

- i like tiny humanly mistakes/brainfarts. it's cute
- when they notice you, make eye contact, and see that smile just for you happen on their face. like this is why i never have crushes on internet. this kind of in-motion gesture only can be captured in real life. it's a rush.
- listening to them speak. i'm big on voices though.
- sitting on their lap and cradle them while their head rests on the nape of your neck. that's a good one.
- i still like having doors be opened for me.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Little kisses on the cheek/forehead. 
Hand holding - entwining fingers. 
Falling asleep in each others arms 
The combined smell of aftershave, faint hint of a cigarette and gum...


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

- Commenting on the lyrics of music or poetry.
- Saying something insightful randomly.
- Showing restraint to be kind to someone else.
- Sincere smiling where their eyes light up.
- Smoking.
- Falling asleep while watching tv / movie.
- Sitting close with me when they think something is wrong.
- Doing things like singing / dancing / silly stuff when they think they are alone.
- Kissing my cheek.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

If they're hot and smile at me. Which never happens, btw.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I tend to crush on guys who are completely stoic and deadpan, but they usually already have girlfriends.

That and long hair.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When his mind breaks as he attempts to understand/convey human emotions. :b And the inopportune honesty about how that one time I looked like a hobo.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

that twinkle in their eye


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

AlchemyFire said:


> Mannerisms, shyness, day dreaming


Sounds like you and I would get along great together. ADHD and introversion means I'm a total space cadet. And I am pretty shy too, lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

fire, quite literally.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

When a foreign girl I know makes some kind of small mistake in a sentence, or just phrases something slightly strangely........ it is just so cute. And when she blushes.


----------



## TheDiviner (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh god where do I start?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

him calling me babe or hun or baby - any of those things. 
being told I'm going to be treated to dinner because he wants to do something nice for me. 
showing off his physicality and saying "that was for you". 
me saying I need to be in a 12 step program because I have more baggage than LAX and instead of laughing he says "is there anything I can do?"
just general sweetness.
it was nice while it lasted. I'll probably **** it up before long.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

When they smile wide whenever you say something to them, no matter how minor.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Child-like enthusiasm and passion when it comes to certain hobbies.
Being called affectionate nicknames that aren't too cutesy like "love".


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

A good heart
A sweet disposition
Gently touching my arm to get my attention
Shyness
Affection


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A warm hug


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

- Getting an actual hug. And not a side hug, but a real actual hug.
- When they smile with sincerity at me and look into my eyes. 
- Texting me goodnight or just to see how I am since they're thinking about me.
- When they share personal things about themselves with me. I feel like they're letting me into their mind/life and I feel honored. 
- Goes out of their way to put me at ease.
- Tries to look for ways to make physical contact with me. 
- Cute laugh. 
- Very jocular and goofy.
- When he insists on walking me home even though I say no.
- They smell nice. 
- When something embarrassing happens to him. As if he walks into a wall or something. I just find it adorable and endearing. 
- Noticing little changes in my appearance or wardrobe.
- Very sweet.
- Good heart.
- Not afraid to be open with me.
- Offers me their arms for an unexpected embrace.
- Similar interests.
- Mutual understanding. Meaning we're on the same page.


----------



## kindofblue (Jul 9, 2013)

Genuine smile or laugh
Can sing
Passionate about something
Has fun and laughs
Good sense of humor
Sundresses
Gentle touches
also there's this look some girls have in their eye where you can tell there's a lot going in her head. Its hard to explain it but it makes my heart melt every time.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

- singing in the shower
- staring contests
- saying small things that makes me feel special


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Stroking my back while laying in bed... its amazing ^_^!
Putting her leg over me while we hug
A good smile
Humouring me with my weird stories


----------



## bababaubles123 (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought this thread would depress and upset me, but actually it just made me smile a lot. Simply thinking about some of the things listed made my heart melt:

-mostly any embrace
-or kind gesture, to know he's thinking of me
-Sometimes I wake up to a text telling me he loves me
-when he tells me I look beautiful and I can tell that he's really sincere and not just looking to flatter me
-When he takes me in his arms
-when he tells me how much he misses me (it's a long distance thing)


Also one time in high school this guy I had a crush on knew that I'd been having a rough day and just burst into one of my classes, while the teacher was talking, playing guitar and singing one of my favorite songs. And then he walked over to where I was sitting and stood there playing and singing, and I sang along a little bit. He didn't care at all what anyone else was thinking and his confidence put me at ease too. We never dated or anything and that was probably almost six years ago now, but I still think about him and that moment. It was just so magical that sometimes I think that I must have dreamt it, but then my best friend from high school reminds me, and I know it was real. Just the fact that he took the time to think of me and make that huge gesture.

So add to the list:
-doing something to show he's thinking about me (and it does not have to be a huge display. Honestly, I'd much prefer something small and sweet)

Wow that all felt really good to say. I'd been having a difficult night and this really cheered me up. Reminded me that there are people in my life who do care and love me. Sometimes I forget.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Grand said:


> This thread is depressing... wow... ;__;


Agreed :|


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

My heart has never melted


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My kids:
giving me hugs
belly laughs
smiles
singing to their fav songs on radio all together
the way they look when they sleep
still crawling into bed with me sometimes (on my weekends with them)
screaming "Dadddy!" when I walk in from work & giving me hugs
calling me by the silly nickname they gave me

My ex-gf:
the way she would hug me so, so tight every time
the smell of her hair in my face when we slept
going to sleep with her in my arms, and sometimes waking up the same way
the way she kissed me
the way she would look at me
how her smile would light up her whole face
holding hands with her watching the sunset (yes that's very cheesy but we did it a lot and it was awesome)
her weird sense of humor, like when she would calm me down sometimes when I was rushed and anxious by saying "hey...we've got time Wilson, we've got time!"...from the movie Castaway

I'm sure there's tons more, I'm tired & all I can think of now


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ya know, I think this changes. :yes

* liking me
* being cute
* being surprisingly smart (I'm sorry)
* the lame compliment (hehe)
-----------------------------------
* being so accepting
* playing along
* bonding over a song
* following me like a baby duck
------------------
* the laugh
* the smile
* the singing
* being comfortable
* liking me
---------------------
* the lame joke
* being matter-of-fact
* the kindness
* the honesty
* the teasing (I'm used to mean)
* seeming to value having me around
-------------------

:|


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

His beard against my cheek. I actually crave that feeling sometimes.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

A warm closed mouth smile

I noticed a lot of girls lean into to the guys and place their head on guys chest, I've had a girl do that to me before and that does it for me.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The only girl I've ever romantically loved used to sing to me with her cute and sweet voice. It always made my heart melt, even when she was off key :lol.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Mexican food.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

A split atom.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

i don't have anything specific, but i love the way the girl i'm (kind of) seeing right now says good night to me. makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. also her love for animals. i generally hate animals, but seeing her care so much about them makes my heart melt. and her cute laugh. i want to marry this girl.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Reflux


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never been in a relationship, but these are some things that would melt my heart.


Being open-minded
Not afraid to show emotional vulnerability
Wanting hugs/cuddles/kisses (emotional intimacy) just as much, if not slightly more than physical intimacy (sex)
Being able to show feminine side if male
Being good with children/pets
Quirky sense of humour that fits with mine 
Not being loud and 'out there' with people
Being able to communicate without words, for example, looking at each other with a "wtf" look when something odd happens in public.
Texting/messaging me things they find funny (I'd do the same)


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

- Random messages from crush 
- Late Night Driving
- Dogs


Can't come up with more..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> A great singing voice while playing the guitar/piano
> *A horrible singing voice when he mistakenly thinks nobody's listening*





:lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I currently have an e-friend who makes my heart melt a little but, when he does any of these things:

* sends me recordings singing/playing songs
* surprise me at any time by sending me ASMR-esque recordings
* when those recordings are in Korean and he calls me "[my name] noona" and giggles
* when he talks about the latest food he's made, and shares youtube videos about it(and I act like I'm interested in the process, while I'm actually just moved by his devotion)
*when he calls himself a puppy
* when he gets super happy when I spoil him with compliments about how sweet he is
* when he gets really excited when I've sent him some kind of recording back(reading a story, or something)
* when he shares new comics or stories that he's made
* when he says that I'm a good/amazing person(even though I insist that I'm not)
* the fact that he almost never "hits" on me or talk about my appearance. When he talks about liking me as a person, it's always something about my personality.
* when he let's things go when he can tell that I don't want to talk about it
* when I've said something and he laughs at the part _I found funny, too_(or when we've watched something and find the same thing funny)

Wow, I didn't mean to write this much. It was a good reminder that I need to _not_ push him away. I've found a good friend in him, and now is the time when I would start to ruin it by withdrawing for no reason.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hearts don't melt. It is scientifically impossible for your heart to melt and to not die.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Logical, takes everything literally, no-nonsense type of guys have always made my heart melt. :b


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

veron said:


> Logical, takes everything literally, no-nonsense type of guys have always made my heart melt. :b


Sorry for being so depressed and emotionally empty that my heart is unable to metaphorically melt. I didn't mean to dick on other people's happiness, I just don't understand this feeling and why people would feel like this.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My love has many qualities that make my heart melt..

His closed smile. Its so endearing to me. He will look at me when i either say something amusing or not funny at all

Quick witted jibes .. e.g early on in our relationship (long distance) he was talking about beauty and the geek (a show) to a person and not talking to me..i said stop being a geek and he countered im not a geek and ur no beauty either lolllll..touche tho back then it was a lot of tears but i can appreciate the funniness now..everytime i tell that story it garners laughs

He can calculate arithemetic quickly in his head. Impressive

Naturally athletic.He has a cool run lol and he is generally cool. Being arnd him in public makes me feel cool even tho im timid shy and have apparent anxiety

He is unaware of how cute he is. So many female eyes roving on him..completely unaware. Does not place emphasis on looks therefore less image hangups..i admire that cos i have heaps

He doesnt write often but his words are effortlessly eloquent ..he thinks hes bad but i think v far from it

He shows care and wanting to show me the ways i can improve. Me..im v stubborn but evry suggestion he makes turns out to be beneficial for me..


Damn im a lucky gal


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> A quick, unexpected and spontaneous embrace. That moment when she rushes in to cling to you and you it just feels like she opens up emotionally, expressing how she truly feels. It's like she just melts in your arms and all stress floats away.
> 
> I suppose it's nice and reassuring because it feels like she cares so much and she's worried or something and it's like if she hugs you everything automatically better. I just really love hugs.


Wow I was such a idget.

Tuna is the correct answer here.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

When she blushes from me complimenting her, her humor, her openness, when she gets freaked out a bit, when she gets random and wierd as *uck, when we can talk for hours without realizing it, a sh*t ton more but she's just *ucking amaze-balls and makes my *ucking heart sink like a fat b*tch experiencing the sensation of slowly entering the pool on a hot-*ss summer day. 9-9


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I currently have an e-friend who makes my heart melt a little but, when he does any of these things:
> 
> * sends me recordings singing/playing songs
> * surprise me at any time by sending me ASMR-esque recordings
> ...


Bruh. Don't let him go.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

when he responds to my yodeling mating call


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ that post


----------



## Allenoir (Dec 17, 2014)

-Cooking together was fun. It was cool to see her take over because she knew I was hopeless in the kitchen. 

-Laughing together. That was my favorite. We had so many inside jokes. We would do the silliest things in public because it didn't matter. We were the only two in our own little world.

-the time my car died and her cousin, Melony, rescued us. Afterwards we had the trunk door up so her cousin couldn't see us. I was never spontaneous and I leaned over and kissed her for a bit. She told me later that was one of her favorite moments because I took charge. 

-watching movies together and just laying around on the couch.

-texts about her day or just what was going on. 

-We used to play this game where we took selfies in front of weird people because we sucked at being sneaky. We had a whole album dedicated to weird people on the street.

-Road trips were fun. We were both nervous drivers and it was fun to become a team. She had the map and I was driving. 

So many more I can't remember right now.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

when he holds the back of my head to kiss me -melts-

the little kisses to the forehead or cheek
when he slightly pushes me to the side of the road when cars are passing by
when he lays his head on my shoulder while watching movies
holding hands to keep warm in the cold
when we're lying in bed and he just caresses my hand 
when i'm sad and he rubs my back
whenever he's excited about something


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Her eyes, smile, and voice


----------



## abc1234 (May 2, 2014)

gumball said:


> when he holds the back of my head to kiss me -melts-
> 
> the little kisses to the forehead or cheek
> *when he slightly pushes me to the side of the road when cars are passing by
> ...


Find the exceptional..

fellas, there's much to be learned from this...


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

No one can melt my heart.It'd be like trying to melt a glacier in the arctic by placing a candle on top of it.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

My "boyfriend" keeps melting my heart 
- he puts out seeds for birds. I love that!
- he randomly grabs my hand when we go on walks. By his own choise <3
- sometimes he kisses my forehead when we cuddle.
- he sings and whistles, when making food.
- he actually makes food


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Hearing his voice on the phone
Listening to his enthusiasm for something he loves
Hearing him say I love you
Listening to him say my name


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

-When we're both cuddling and I'm falling asleep he rubs my cheek and caresses it lightly giving me kisses. He thought I was asleep these few times  but I was awake.
-When I'm working on homework at his place, he gives me massages to de-stress. 
-When he comes up behind me and hugs me.
-When he pulls me closer to his chest when we're cuddling.
-When he calls me his princess  and says he wants to take care of me.
-When he grows a mustache/goatee for me cuz I like it


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> When I tell him it's my time of the month and he says it's his time of the month too.
> We're so in sync. :love2


loll


----------



## Shygirl19 (Sep 2, 2013)

I love it when my boyfriend actually kisses me goodbye before leaving for his 10 hour workday... But that rarely happens anymore. Or when he used to text me how beautiful I was or just simply I love you. It made me so happy. It made me feel special.


----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)

smile of my 4 yr old niece :heart:heart


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

The seamless stream of insults that he can exclaim while still smiling at the driver who cut him off at the roundabout.


----------

